# الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

الكولسترول .​*دكتور جوني راجي خوري*
*إختصاصي أمراض القلب *
*مركز الأغاثه الطبيه لأمراض القلب والشرايين والسكري*





​ 
يعتبر ارتفاع الكولسترول في الدم ، من أهم عوامل خطر الإصابه بأمراض القلب والشرايين ،كلما ارتفعت نسبة الكولسترول في الدم ، كلما ازدادت فرصة الإصابه بأمراض القلب والشرايين وأهمها النوبه القلبيه والسكته الدماغيه. 

حسب إحصائيات منظمة الصحه العالميه ،ارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم يقدر أنه يسبب حوالي 56% من أمراض شرايين القلب التاجيه ، و18% من أمراض شرايين الدماغ والسكتات الدماغيه في العالم.

66% من الرجال والنساء في بريطانيا لديهم مستوى الكولسترول في الدم 200 ملغم/ديسيلتر وأعلى، في بلادنا و في دراسه لمركز الأمراض المزمنه (أمراض القلب والشرايين والسكري ) التابع للإغاثه الطبيه الفلسطينيه على عينة تتألف من 10 آلاف مواطن ومواطنه في 47 قريه ومؤسسه في محافظة رام الله والبيره ،ممن تجاوزت أعمارهم 35 عام بينت أن 50 % منهم كان لديهم اختلال في مستوى الدهنيات في الدم (الكولسترول الكلي <200 ملغرام/ديسيلترو/أوالدهنيات الثلاثيه <200 ملغرام /ديسيلتر و/ أو الكولسترول الجيد >40 ملغرام /ديسيلتر) دون علمهم.

*مصادر الكولسترول*






​ 
*ما هو الكولسترول؟*

الكولسترول هي ماده دهنيه ،زيتيه وشمعيه يمكن أن تذوب بالكحول ولكنها لا تذوب بالماء، موجوده في الدوره الدمويه وهي ضروريه تدخل في تكوين خلايا الجسم،يعتبر إحدى مكونات الغذاء الرئيسيه الثلاث (البروتين والكربوهيدرات) وتستخدم كمصدرللطاقه للجسم،
هناك مصدران رئيسيان يحصل الشخص بواسطتهما على الكولسترول في الدم ،الغذاء الذي نأكله والغني بالدهنيات المشبعه والكولسترول مثل اللحوم والكبد والأحشاء والمخ ،والطيور الداجنه ،والحليب ومشتقاته،و يشكل 20% من مجموع الكولسترول في الجسم ، المصدر الرئيسي الأخر للكولسترول في الجسم و الذي يشكل 80% هو الكبد ،حيث يتم تصنيعه هناك، بعد وجبة الطعام يتم امتصاص الكولسترول من الأمعاء حيث ينقل إلى الدوره الدمويه ومن ثم يحمل بواسطة بروتين خاص إلى الكبد ،حيث يتم هناك تصنيع وإنتاج الكولسترول .

*لماذا يحتاج الجسم إلى الكولسترول؟*

الكولسترول هو نوع من الدهون، ضروري لعمل الجسم بصوره سليمه ،إذا وجد بنسبه قليله ومقبوله في الجسم ،فهو يوجد طبيعيا في المخ والأعصاب والكبد والدم والعصاره الصفراويه ،يستخدم في :

1. بناء أغشية الخلايا 
2. انتاج الهرمونات مثل الإستروجين والتستوستيرون
3. عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصاره الصفراويه التي يفرزها الكبد
4. إنتاج بعض أنواع الفيتنامينات ومنها فيتامين "د".

إذا قمت بتناول غذاء به نسبه عاليه من الكولسترول ،أو إذا كان لديك تاريخ وراثي بزيادة الكولسترول ، عندها سوف يرتفع إلى نسبه عاليه جداً في الدم ، هذه الزياده الكبيره تؤدي إلى الإصابه بتصلب الشرايين والذي هو عباره عن ترسب الكولسترول والدهون في الشرايين وبالتالي تساهم في ضيقها وانسدادها مسببة أمراض القلب . 

*ما هو الكولسترول الكلي؟*

الكولسترول الكلي هو مجموع كل أنواع الكولسترول المقاسه في الدم ،ألا وهم:
• الكولسترول منخفض الكثافه ويدعى بالسيء (LDL-Cholesterol)
• الكولسترول الجيد عالي الكثافه ويدعى بالحميد (HDL- Cholesterol)

وحدة قياس الكولسترول هو ملغرام/مل أو مليمول/لتر 

*نسبة الكولسترول الكلي:*

أقل من 200 ملغرام/دسيلتر أو5.17 مليمول/لتر مفضل
200 – 239 ملغرام/ دسيلتر أو 5.17 – 6.18 مليمول/لتر مرتفع نسبياً
240 ملغرام/ دسيلتر وأكثرأو 6.21 مليمول/لتر مرتفع

كما أن نسبة الكولسترول الكلي إلى الكولسترول الجيد ، TC/HDL تعتبر مؤشر جيد لنسبة الخطوره لأمراض القلب والشرايين خاصةً إذا كان الكولسترول الكلي مرتفع وعالي،والجيد منخفض، يفضل أن تكون هذه النسبة أقل من 4.5 .

*ما هو الكولسترول منخفض الكثافه (LDL):* 

هذا النوع من الكولسترول غير مرغوب به و يدعى بالسيءلأنه يسبب تصلب الشرايين وانسدادها ،فهو مكون من نسبة عاليه من الدهون ونسبة قليله من البروتين ، يقوم بنقل الدهون من الكبد إلى أجزاء أُخرى في الجسم. وعندما يرتفع مستواه في الدم فإنه يشكل عامل خطوره لمرض الشريان التاجي للقلب ،لأنه يتراكم ويترسب داخل جدار الشرايين مسبباً لها بذلك تصلب، ومع مرور الوقت يحدث تضيق في شرايين القلب التاجيه أي أن كمية الدم التي تغذي عضلة القلب تقل مما يؤدي إلى حدوث ذبحه صدريه أو حتى إلى نوبه قلبيه أي جلطه أو سكته قلبيه فالوفاة تكون نتيجه طبيعيه لذلك الإنسداد الكلي للشريان. هذا يمكن أن يحدث أيضاً في الدماغ وفي أي جزء من أنسجة الجسم.

*ماذا تعني أرقام الكولسترول ؟*

• إذا كانت نسبة LDL-Cholesterol في الدم أقل من 100 ملغرام/ دسيلتر فهو يعتبر مناسب ومثالي.
• النسبة من 100 – 129 ملغرام/ دسيلتر فإنها تعتبر قريب من المناسب.
• النسبة من 130 – 158 ملغرام/ دسيلتر فإنها تعتبر مرتفع نسبياً .
• النسبة من 160 – 189 ملغرام/ دسيلتر فإنها تعتبر مرتفعه.
• أكثر من 190 تعتبر مرتفعه جداً.

*رقم الكولسترول المثالي :*

عندما نقلل من الكولسترول منخفض الكثافه، نقلل نسبة الخطوره والتعرض 
لأمراض القلب والشرايين ،الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مرض الشريان التاجي أو ما يعادله في الخطوره كأن يكون مصاباً بداء السكري أو تضيق في الشرايين الطرفيه (الأيدي والأرجل) ، عندها يجب عليهم تخفيض الكولسترول السيء لديهم إلى أقل من 100 ملغرام/ دسيلتر ، مع ان الأبحاث والتوصيات العالميه الحديثه توصي بأن تكون المستوى أقل من 70 خاصة في هذه الحالات العالية الخطوره. ،وفي الأشخاص الذين لديهم عدة عوامل خطوره كالتدخين وارتفاع الضغط والعمر والتاريخ العائلي والوراثي فيعين مستوى الكولسترول السيء حسب عدد العوامل التي لديه.


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*

شكرااا ليكى يا قلم حر على المعلومات القيمه دى

وانا اعرف فعلا انه خطر بالنسبه للاشخاص للا عندهم سكر

بس عايزه اعرف هو ليه دخل بالبولينه  اوبمعنى ما هى البولينا

علشان ساعات اسمع انها منخفضه او عاليه او دى مرتبطه بكرات الدم

اسف للتطويل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااا ليكى يا قلم حر على المعلومات القيمه دى​
> 
> وانا اعرف فعلا انه خطر بالنسبه للاشخاص للا عندهم سكر​
> بس عايزه اعرف هو ليه دخل بالبولينه اوبمعنى ما هى البولينا​
> ...


أهلا كاندي .
بالنسبه للبولينا .....نقتبس شرحها المبسط من موقع طبي :


> *البولينا هي الناتج الرئيس والنهائي لعمليات التمثيل الغذائي للبروتينات في الثدييات ، وتتكون البولينا في الكبد ثم تمر في الدم إلى الكلى حيث تخرج مع البول .*
> *وتدخل في تكوين اليوريا من الامونيا ( NH3) السامة التي تتكون من هدم الحموض الامينية .*
> 
> *رغم أن مستوى البولينا في الدم يعتبر مؤشرآ غير حساس للوظيفة الكلوية إلا أن سهولة القياس جعلته من الاختبارات الشائعة وعدم حساسية هذا الاختبار في أنه يجب أن تُفقد أكثر من 50% من وظيفة الكبيبات الكلوية حتى يتأثر مستوى البولينا في الدم ، زيادة على ذلك فهناك اسباب كثيرة غير كلوية المنشأ يمكن أن تسبب ارتفاع البولينا في الدم ، كما أن مستوى البولينا في الدم يتأثر بالبروتينات في الغذاء وكمية الرشيح الكبيبي في الكلى .*


على فكره : جاري التجهيز لمواضيع متخصصه ( أبحاث منقوله ) عن القلب و الكلى ( و فيها الشرح الوافي عن البولينا ) و غيرها مما يهم القراء ......حيث هناك فكره ( قد يتم تطبيقها مستقبلا ) لفتح منتدى طبي متخصص ....و سأحاول أن أعمل تأسيس له مما يسهل على المشرف ( الذي سيتم تعيينه في وقتها ) البدء بالعمل بشكل أسهل .
ملاحظه : قرأت الموضوع من جديد ....و لم أعرف أين تطرق الموضوع للبولينا .
شكرا لمرورك ...... ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*

شكراااا يا قلم جر على الرد

فعلا الموضوع ملوش دعوه بالبولينا

انا بس كنت عايزه اعرفها معلومه يعنى

معلش انا بعتذر للخطأ​


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااا يا قلم جر على الرد​
> 
> فعلا الموضوع ملوش دعوه بالبولينا​
> انا بس كنت عايزه اعرفها معلومه يعنى​
> ...


لا .....عادي جدا .....مش عاوز أقول مرات بيحصل معايا أيه لما بخلط بين موضوعين أو أحط سؤال بصيغه غير دقيقه .......هاقلب القسم لقسم ترفيهي  :smil12:    .


شكرا لتوضيحك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*

شكراااااااا للاهتمامك بالرد يا قلم حر 

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الكولسترول ( بحث منقول )*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااااا للاهتمامك بالرد يا قلم حر​
> 
> 
> وربنا يكون معاك​


دا واجبنا يا أخت كاندي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

